# horse and 10 months old baby



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Of course it is! As long as the horse is trustworthy and won't gallop off at the slightest noise, someone had control of the horse, and kid. It's cool that you introduced her to a horse and one that's sounds pretty mellow and gentle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I have such mixed feelings about this. If I look at the picture and really think of all things that could happen of course I think it's dangerous, however I know I let my boys go on pony rides and ride with my family when they were the same age!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I used to toss one of my kids up on my horse's back while I mucked the stall. Kept him out from underfoot. My son was 2. He'd happily have sat up there all day, thumping his heels into my horse's side and 'playing cowboy.'


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

It all depends on the horse, the baby, and the people handling the horse and baby. I come from a family where the kids were riding before they could walk, so it's no big deal to me. But common sense applies. The horse should be calm and bombproof. The people should be ready for any unexpected movement. 

But the world is a different place nowadays. I think that folks who are distanced from the natural world are insane.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't see the harm in it. You knew the horse, had control of it, and your mom had her hands on the baby.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

as long as you are close enough to snatch her off, or catch her, should the need arise.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I think that, at that age, a child can be put on a horse only if there is an adult holding him/her. They are too young to leave alone on a horse, because even if the horse stands still like a statue, the child can move weirdly and slip off. 

If there is an adult who's there and makes sure that the child is safe, why not. Even if the horse gallops away, the child is in the adult's hands.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Everybody has an opinion and that is hers, I would not worry about it. My kids have been riding with me and sitting on horses since before they could walk. As long as you use common sense I think the baby is perfectly safe sitting on the horse.

That same person probably thinks kids should not climb trees, hang from monkey bars, or run on concrete.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Change said:


> I used to toss one of my kids up on my horse's back while I mucked the stall. Kept him out from underfoot. My son was 2. He'd happily have sat up there all day, thumping his heels into my horse's side and 'playing cowboy.'


Very cool!  Bet he loved it. And what a great horse!

OP- I don't see anything wrong either, as long as you know your horse.  
I have put my nephew of roughly the same age up on my horse for photo ops and he had a blast petting and hugging her. As long as you have a good grip on the kid and know the animal, I don't think it is a big deal.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Are you really surprised that you got this reaction considering how people/women act about babies and children these days? You _cannot_ put any child in ANY situation where a problem _could_ occur at any time. If your precious baby skins his knees or gets a boo boo, you are a horrible horrible parent and you should have CPS called on you. If there is any possibility a kid could be hurt, it should be avoided and feared. What if that horse moved? What if it got spooked and ran away? What if it kicked? Oh my gosh! It could have bitten that poor child!!! Lightning could have struck nearby killing or stunning all of the adults leaving that poor child to tumble five feet to the hard ground! Eeeek! Oh, that poor poor baby! 

Yeah. Horses can be very dangerous creatures. So can dogs and cats and birds and all animals. Cars can be very dangerous. Walking can be dangerous. Life can be dangerous. This particular situation has several safety measures in place. The kid is fine. 

God, I am so glad my parents did not live in constant fear of "could haves".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

As long as you had a line on the horse and it was in a controlled environment. Mine have been on a horse since they were old enough to sit up and riding on their own since they were 5


----------



## mrsgrubby (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh Geez!!! People nowdays!

Of course you did nothing wrong. I can see the lead in the picture and I see your mom holding on to the baby.

We've done this with all sorts of kids on our horses!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Old horses are quite content with being allowed to stand around. My mare was a jewel with kids much preferring them to adults. We do need to be mindful that placing a small child on a full size horse can overstretch the groin, causing pain. Kids will place their legs where it's most comfortable.


----------



## Aigoo (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everybody! I am glad that I didn't do something wrong.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly even if the horse were completely loose. There is an adult literally holding the child. Unless the horse was out of control, either dangerous/hard to handle or completely nutty, then it's highly unlikely anything would happen. I would do this with 3/4 of my horses. Funny that 2/4 are the green broke ones. (Wouldn't do the one though as he's too tall! haha) The one I wouldn't do IS aggressive. However, if someone (experienced) was holding him he would still be absolutely fine.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I mentioned this somewhere before - not sure where, as I've since slept - but my youngest son bonded with a newborn filly when he was first diagnosed with his kidney disease at 2 1/2. When he was 4 and the filly all of 16 months old, he'd climb the fence rails and mount her. Any time. Anywhere. Every opportunity. 16 month old unbroken filly never even OFFERED to hurt him. Gave me a rodeo the first time ~I~ backed her!

The horse that used to babysit my 1st son whilst I mucked stalls? His name was Narado. His nickname was Neurotic. Right up until you threw a 2 y/o on his back. Then you could've called him Narcoleptic.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh - and if you want to turn me into CHS, I also let them eat dirt, climb trees, catch spiders, scorpions, lizards and the occasional snake. They rode their bikes without helmets and had dirtbikes. Every one of my kids was proficient on a tractor by age 9. As soon as their feet could reach the pedals and their eyes see over the dash, they were learning to drive. They jumped off roofs into haystacks.

Yes, we spent our fair share of time in hospital ERs, but I let them grow up as my mom let me grow up. Outside, dirty, and generally pretty doggone happy!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think what your doing is safe. My son is 9.5 months, he gets sat on all of our horses. Always being held onto of course, he loves it.

My biggest issue is people riding with babies. Feel free to disagree with me. My FB I see mothers riding with their month old-2 month old and up infants. One even bareback. Taking them on trail rides. No. Horses are animals, they can spook, fall, stumble anything. And then you've lost your child. Sorry for the mini rant but it irritates me so much, the girls who do it aren't even very compenate riders who I've seen fall off easily on their own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> I think what your doing is safe. My son is 9.5 months, he gets sat on all of our horses. Always being held onto of course, he loves it.
> 
> My biggest issue is people riding with babies. Feel free to disagree with me. My FB I see mothers riding with their month old-2 month old and up infants. One even bareback. Taking them on trail rides. No. Horses are animals, they can spook, fall, stumble anything. And then you've lost your child. Sorry for the mini rant but it irritates me so much, the girls who do it aren't even very compenate riders who I've seen fall off easily on their own.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This one I do tend to agree with! I feel like there isn't a lot of leeway to help the child and stop the horse's behavior when you are on the animal with the child.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

GracielaGata said:


> This one I do tend to agree with! I feel like there isn't a lot of leeway to help the child and stop the horse's behavior when you are on the animal with the child.


I think people get wrapped up in how "safe" their horse is. They forget the other things that can happen that they can't control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> I think people get wrapped up in how "safe" their horse is. They forget the other things that can happen that they can't control.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Completely agree! But to each their own. Let the gene pool thinning commence!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> I think what your doing is safe. My son is 9.5 months, he gets sat on all of our horses. Always being held onto of course, he loves it.
> 
> My biggest issue is people riding with babies. Feel free to disagree with me. My FB I see mothers riding with their month old-2 month old and up infants. One even bareback. Taking them on trail rides. No. Horses are animals, they can spook, fall, stumble anything. And then you've lost your child. Sorry for the mini rant but it irritates me so much, the girls who do it aren't even very compenate riders who I've seen fall off easily on their own.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Now this I agree with. Holding a child while riding is an accident looking for a place to happen.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> I don't see the harm in it. You knew the horse, had control of it, and your mom had her hands on the baby.


For real. 

People will continue sippin that haterade no matter what you do or don't do! Live on girl.


----------



## BarrelracingwithSkipper (Sep 25, 2014)

of course it is perfectly ok as long as you trust the horse I don't think that is a problem and that it is great to get your niece used to horses at a young age


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

What you are doing in this picture seems perfectly fine, the baby is attended and so is the horse. I've done this with my 18 month old grandson but only once-his face turned red and he screamed his little head off! I'm thinking "oh no! another family member who hates horses!!" The kid loves goats though and I don't know what to make of that!

Not everyone is as responsible. All kidding aside, we just had a whole family move a young 4 year old horse into the barn where I board. The daughter ("owner" of the horse) is 16 years old with a 19 month old toddler (yeah, do the math, it's common around here!

She has been encouraging the toddler to come into her horse's stall and play around under it's legs, lets the child run free in the isles, run out into the arenas in front of working horses, puts the kid on this horse while in the cross ties and walks away. The whole time, her grandmother is quietly saying-don't do that, it isn't safe and the 16 year old is shouting "shut up! I know what I'm doing!"

Needless to say, we all feared for the baby and complained to the BO who gently told them to stop doing these things. It must not have sunk in as last Sunday the teen mom put the baby up on the saddle in front of her and was trotting and loping around. Now, this is a horse that bucks this girl off at least twice a week (and in every class when she shows) when he gets tired of being spurred and jerked to death.

Our BOs are very passive/aggressive, only stop in once a day and hate any kind of face to face conflict so who knows what is going to happen to this baby in the future.:-(


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^Maybe if YOU make some face to face conflict and complain that will do something. Talk about liability and making the barn look bad and how much it effects other boarders.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

I would have to speak up on that one, before the baby ends up dead. 
Children are innocent and shouldn't be punished for their parents stupidity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Chasin Ponies said:


> What you are doing in this picture seems perfectly fine, the baby is attended and so is the horse. I've done this with my 18 month old grandson but only once-his face turned red and he screamed his little head off! I'm thinking "oh no! another family member who hates horses!!" The kid loves goats though and I don't know what to make of that!
> 
> Not everyone is as responsible. All kidding aside, we just had a whole family move a young 4 year old horse into the barn where I board. The daughter ("owner" of the horse) is 16 years old with a 19 month old toddler (yeah, do the math, it's common around here!
> 
> ...


WOW. Sounds like grandma needs to get rid of the horse, since that whole 'let a girl have a pony and she will stay away from boys' myth certainly didn't work here!! I am sure grandma is the one footing the bills as well... some people...


----------



## ionlymeow4u (Sep 30, 2014)

Have full control, keep someone with a hand wrapped around the baby and someone holding the mare's halter. When I was younger my sister was about 17 and had a really sweet 11 y.o 15'1 HH mare who would let me, as a playful toddler, climb all over her while she was laying down in her stall and wouldn't mind me hanging on her neck while my sister would ride her around the arena. It honestly just depends how much faith and trust you have in your horse, because they could take off running at any point too.  good to start a rider off young, it's in his blood.! :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BugZapper89 said:


> As long as you had a line on the horse and it was in a controlled environment.


For that age of kiddy a line on the horse is about useless, they are not going to balance so well, and if horse takes off, and is turned by the rope, bye bye kiddy. Only safe way is to have a good pair of hands hovering ready to catch if needed. Preferably attached to someone who will laugh while they are catching going Wheeee wasn't that fun:wink:



Change said:


> Oh - and if you want to turn me into CHS, I also let them eat dirt, climb trees, catch spiders, scorpions, lizards and the occasional snake. They rode their bikes without helmets and had dirtbikes. Every one of my kids was proficient on a tractor by age 9. As soon as their feet could reach the pedals and their eyes see over the dash, they were learning to drive. They jumped off roofs into haystacks.
> 
> Yes, we spent our fair share of time in hospital ERs, but I let them grow up as my mom let me grow up. Outside, dirty, and generally pretty doggone happy!


I am so very grateful that my son and DIL are equally neglectful, seems my grandson eats dirt, plays in mud, splashes in puddles, climbs on and off of things, hugs dogs. He isn't quite into the rest of it, but he isn't 2 until next March:lol:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

GH - I used to scold my daughter-in-law about how "sterile" she kept her house (although I'd love for her to come live with me for a weekend once a month!), she's a total neat-freak. She did listen though, and let the kids eat dirt, get skinned knees, etc. 

My rules growing up (and my kids' rules) were, 1) self-inflicted gets no sympathy, and 2) no bleeding in the house.

My grandkids rules were cut down to the no bleeding in the house part.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Change said:


> GH - I used to scold my daughter-in-law about how "sterile" she kept her house (although I'd love for her to come live with me for a weekend once a month!), she's a total neat-freak. She did listen though, and let the kids eat dirt, get skinned knees, etc.
> 
> My rules growing up (and my kids' rules) were, 1) self-inflicted gets no sympathy, and 2) no bleeding in the house.
> 
> My grandkids rules were cut down to the no bleeding in the house part.


HAHA! Sounds like us. My house is very clean, i.e. organized, no major fur-dustballs floating around, but not germ-free, I hardly ever clean with much of anything aside from water or vinegar. 
When our daughter was 18 months old, she was playing chase with our dog, and fell over/got knocked into the cabinets and split her forehead open quite nicely. I heard the clunk and the subsequent squeals of pain. I ran into the kitchen (we were irresponsible in that way dontchaknow- she was playing in the other room alone with the dog, lol)... 
anyhoo... what was the first thing I did for my poor stricken toddler?! I grabbed her and swooped her over on top of the newspaper so she could leak her blood all over it, making for a nice bloody package I could pick up and toss. 
Heck that newspaper was probably the offender, as she was running, had footed PJs on and slipped.. you do the math... 

I loved that the ER wanted to have my screaming toddler daughter asked alone if the dog bit her.... yep, our single toothed geriatric dog.. ugh.. some people.
lol


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Haha if its wrong than I'm wrong too  this is my 10 month old on our mare


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

arg why are the pictures posted from mobile ALWAYS SIDEWAYS?!?!


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

This is my 9.5 month old "riding" we were actually moving with him. This is his pony Coco.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

So cute! BarrelRacer, when do you plan to let him ride alone? We're casually looking for a pony for the wee one and my husband and I have different opinions on when he can be alone on a babysitter pony


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably not until he's around 3 and can understand more of what he has to do. Even then someone will be close by until he gets it. That's when I started riding alone, on a safe pony in an arena anyway. My step brother started riding the pony in the picture at 3. I think it's a more see as you go along how well the child comprehends the idea of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You get one of these










and you are good to go!

Yesteryear














and today


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

OH MY GOSH THAT IS THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN. Can I have one for me? ::laughing::


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> For that age of kiddy a line on the horse is about useless, they are not going to balance so well, and if horse takes off, and is turned by the rope, bye bye kiddy. Only safe way is to have a good pair of hands hovering ready to catch if needed. Preferably attached to someone who will laugh while they are catching going Wheeee wasn't that fun:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so very grateful that my son and DIL are equally neglectful, seems my grandson eats dirt, plays in mud, splashes in puddles, climbs on and off of things, hugs dogs. He isn't quite into the rest of it, but he isn't 2 until next March:lol:


Yes, I saw my trainers granddaughter eating dirt and playing with..less savory things and pointed it out. Her response is "good, she'll have an immune system when she's older!" (Coming from a retired RN).


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone somewhere is reading this and having a stroke..!


----------

